# [PCGH Produkte] Eine Mouse?



## Malkav85 (27. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ja für mich drei Firmen, welche sehr gute Eingabeperipherie herstellen: Logitech, Microsoft/Razer under Roccat.

Bei Razer kam mir ein sehr banaler Modellname für eine weiße PCGH Edition: *Lactosa *

Wegen Milch...omg erschießt mich 

Aber wäre das nicht auch mal eine Idee? Ich selbst besitze immer noch eine MX518 die langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt nach ca. 5 Jahren Gebrauch. 

Eine ebenso hochwertige Mouse würde ich mir wünschen...ich würde auch aufopferungsvoll einen Lesertest machen, wenn die Mouse dann bei mir verbleibt


----------



## Einer von Vielen (27. Februar 2010)

Wäre ein geiler Joke. Am besten wird die dann noch in einer Tetrapack-Verpackung verkauft


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (25. März 2010)

...aber ne pcgh-mouse ist ehrlich ne gute idee!
ich bin mit meiner Roccat Kone Max äußerst zufrieden!  *wink mit dem zaunfahl*


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2010)

Oh Yeah! Mal wieder eine weiße Razer Maus wär geil. Logitech wär auch in Ordnung.  Auch ich würde mich selbstredend zu einem Test bereitstellen.


----------

